# Need help on material list



## Rebel47 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello, all, 

Recently I've purchased DYI chicken coop plan with an included material list, but I'm not so sure if it's made according to the US standards and if I'll be able to find all materials in some shop in Houston where I live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Please check the pictures I've attached. Can anyone help me on this issue? 

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 14, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Ahhhh... I hate to say this, and maybe someone else will take a shot at it, but there's no real way we can answer the Q you've asked... I mean first off, I don't think there is a set of US standards for coop construction... If you browse through the coop section of the sister site; backyardchickens.com you'll see about every kind of coop you could possibly imagine from those worthy of being a personal vacation home for you and your family, to those that are held together with baling wire and duct tape...  There's a link to the sister site up/over ---> there

The material list (standing alone by itself) might have enough materials listed for 1/2 a coop or 2 coops... There's no real way to tell if everything is there or not.   I mean, I followed the "coop" link you provided, but it took me to a blog thread, and I have no idea what I'm supposed to find/see there either.   My suggestion would be to build it per whatever instructions were provided, and if something is missing or doesn't work, call the manufacturer/seller for guidance. If you're handy, you should be able to figure out what you need to fix any issue you might encounter, and should be able to get what you need at a local hardware/big box store.

Sorry this wasn't really the help you were asking for... But glad you joined us. Browse around and make yourself at home.


----------



## Finnie (Oct 14, 2017)

My take on your question was that you wanted to know if these materials and sizes were normal U.S. items that can easily be found. For instance, it calls for 3"x3" lumber and 3"x2" lumber. I'm not sure how easy that would be to find. I usually see lumber sold as 4"x4" or 2"x4". (Which actually measures 1/2 an inch smaller.) I've not seen 3x3, but that doesn't mean it's not made and sold somewhere. 

So if 3" lumber isn't readily available, I don't know how useful your plans would be. It would take more construction knowledge than I have to modify the design to accommodate different sizes of wood.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 14, 2017)

I agree with @Finnie the dimensions given for the lumber isn't standard US measurements that are commonly sold. You could always improvise, but then the overall dimensions of the finished project would certainly be larger and adjustments made for the door and other areas as well. There are plenty of free plans out there and many different styles....depending on the overall look that you are trying to achieve.
Welcome and hope it works out for ya. If ya have further questions, feel free to ask and we will answer or share ohr experiences with ya.........


----------



## greybeard (Oct 15, 2017)

Well, the brick sizes are not the usual US dimensions. 
And the oddball 3"x3" pine would be equivalent to US dimensioned 4x4s (which are actually 3 1/2" x 3 1/2") but it doesn't specify whether any of it is pressure treated or not. PT lumber is often a littler bigger in width than untreated pine, but not much--probably not more than 1/16". Lengths of course would all stay the same as far as I can see. 
Totalled up, it looks like they are calling for about 203 linear ft of 3"x3" in just the COOP itself and 175' of it can be 8' long and only the two pieces of the coop frame that are 15' long, so you can just buy mostly 8' long pieces-~21.8 of them, which is a LOT of 4x4s.  

Without seeing building plan or pic of the finished coop, it is difficult to say whether it can easily be scaled up or down to accomodate 4x4 instead of 3x3s but I'm pretty sure you can.

I looked at all 8 pages of the website you linked to and did not find mention of the plans you have, but there are lots of images now blacked out by the photobucket fiasco.
Gonna be a heavy sucker with that many 4x4s tho.
Are you located near the North side of Houston? 
If so, before you go buying any brick, shoot me a PM...I can probably help you out with those. I'm in Cleveland, about 1 hr north of downtown Houston.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 15, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> You could always improvise, but then the overall dimensions of the finished project would certainly be larger


Not neccessarily. Ya simply let the excess 1" or so go to the inside of each finished part and the overall length/width/height remains the same. 
For instance, an 8' x 8' finished wall doesn't 'care' or even 'notice' if the framework was made of 4x4s or 3 x3s as long as all outside dimensions of the frame remains the same.


----------



## Rebel47 (Oct 17, 2017)

As a result of the search on the network, I found a manufacturer's website where I found necessary beam sizes. So it's all the same standard sizes if they are on sale?

Another thing: I found Commercial softwood lumber dimension chart - nominal and actual sizes, where the dimensions from my material list are present.

So, where is the truth?


----------



## greybeard (Oct 17, 2017)

Rebel47 said:


> So, where is the truth?


The truth lies in the fact that there is a difference between finished dimensional lumber we buy at places like Lowes/Home Depot and and the rough sawn/rough hewn lumber listed at the Wood Boards and beams website..

(I didn't see any 3x3 pine listed and the prices per linear ft for their 3x3 fir/spruce/cedar is way out of my own price range. not that I would be buying any lumber from up in NJ tho)


----------

